# Baby Groundhog PICS!



## PATMAN

It's not very often we see groundhogs in our yard, so it was a surprise to see a big Momma "woodchuck" eating our grass last month. 
She was there on a daily basis and I found she had moved in under our storage shed in the woods.

We were even more surprised when 4 baby ground hogs appeared with her a couple weeks ago! 
I have left a large section of the grass uncut so they can forage. 
They appear everyday to chow down. Many people would shoot them, I just find them fun to watch.


----------



## Jacqui

That's neat. I for one, have never saw a baby before.


----------



## Candy

Great pictures. Did they seem afraid that you were there or not? It doesn't seem like it.


----------



## jlyoncc1

They are so stinkin' cute! I know the farmers don't like them but I love seeing them around.


----------



## sendie

How cute are those babies! I love going to Pennsylvania in the summer and seeing the woodchucks and chipmunks. My in-laws think I'm nuts


----------



## PATMAN

Candy said:


> Great pictures. Did they seem afraid that you were there or not? It doesn't seem like it.




They are very timid and will run away. I took these pics from my kitchen window and they were probably about 25 feet from me.


----------



## Isa

They are sooo cute  That is really nice of you to be nice with them . There is one who come eat in my yard almost everyday  he loves dandelions.


----------



## BigBiscuit

That is a cute little furball.


----------



## Crazy1

Very cute Patrick and to think I tried eating one once (No yelling it was a long time ago). Yuk, it was pretty gamey.
Now I just shoot things with my camera, unless it's an intruder 
The babies are adorable. I too have never seen young ones.


----------



## Stazz

Awww what cuties !!! I've never seen a groundhog ever before, and didn't even know what they looked like ! SO lesson learned  Thanks so much for sharing Patrick!


----------



## Crazy1

Patrick, I just wanted to say you take wonderful pics from your kitchen window and I love how you take care of the wild animals in your yard. If only others would follow in your footsteps. I for one am thankful there are people like you out there making the world a better place for all Gods creatures. Thanks.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Wow! So cool.


----------



## terryo

The only one's I've ever seen were at the zoo. I wish I had YOUR window...and your yard. Thanks for more wonderful pictures.


----------

